
Martin Shkreli headed to jail after Hillary Clinton threats - ColinCochrane
http://money.cnn.com/2017/09/13/news/shkreli-bond/index.html
======
ars
Why does he want her hair?

I laughed when the title said "Threats" and the details were "a strand of
hair".

Yes, I know that if someone tried to grab it, it would probably end up violent
- it just sounds funny, that's all.

What's up with this guy? He seems very self destructive.

~~~
astrodust
When you keep pushing the limits and don't face any real consequences you can
end up in a situation where you can't help yourself.

It's only recently that his rampant jackassery has caught up with him.

~~~
amalag
I think this will happen to President Trump as well.

